# I got meat...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Well instead of playing around tuning, fussing and crying about my Vengeance I am killing stuff with it. Thanks, Kevin this bow is a killing machine. I took this cow with my hunting mentor and life mentor for that matter, what a good time.BTW I shot my cow elk with the grizztrick. Heavy quartering away shot, pierced the hind quarter through the paunch, liver, lung, and was pushing out the hide inside the front shoulder. She made it 50 yards before she bedded down, this head is a killing machine.The damage was huge!!I shoot ST mags but my buddy had a grizztrick and I screwed one on in the field. I know what will be in my quiver.....Sorry Scott.... 410 grain acc, going 289 fps.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! That is one big old cow!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Congrats! That is one big old cow!


+1 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job north slope! 

That one should fill the freezer for sure. Enjoy :EAT:


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great job, nice healthy cow.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Shooting Northy...


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

great job!! She looks tasty! Doesn't look near as big as it seems at first, though, cause you left the bow on her...still, great cow!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Your a killing machine. Way to go


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice poke Bobby!!

When we gonna have a feast at your house?? :EAT:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Robert........


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job Bobert


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice cow elk North Slope !!!! I have a few more days before I get to start chasing after a cow elk and I hope I get to fill my tag. Thanks for sharing the story and photo.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you sure that bow isn't an artillery cannon, its **** near as big as the elk! Good lord that thing is HUGE! How much does that thing weigh?

Nice cow though, and plenty of meat! Congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Are you sure that it is a cow? Looks like a little 6" spike there... :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ACCs and a trocar tipped fixed blade definitely are the "trick" for pentration...good job NS!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> Are you sure that bow isn't an artillery cannon, its **** near as big as the elk! Good lord that thing is HUGE! How much does that thing weigh?
> 
> Nice cow though, and plenty of meat! Congrats!


It might as well be an artillery cannon, cause it is a killing machine. It will cut from head to tail with a 1 5/6 cutting diameter, 4 blade, now that KE!! Even for a troll with a stubby 27.5 draw length!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job and in joy those steaks.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My He!! she looks bloated, are you sure you didn't just fine her layin there a week or so after the fact and take some pics lol. Congrats!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You are correct, I shot her in the evening and came back in the morning. All the meat was fine, but she did swell up a bit.


----------

